# Nicaraguan Tankmates



## Norcalmike (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, was looking for advice on tank mates for two Nicaraguan cichlids (there around 3"). I currently have a regular 50 gallon tank with a Rena XP2 and Fluval 105 for filters. 
Fish already in the tank with the "Nics" our a 1.5 inch green terror and one Satanoperca jurupari. I recently lost my Satanoperca Daemon due to a ich outbreak from two clown loaches I bought. Also lost the loaches. So I don't think I will being adding loaches, to much risk of ich again. It has been two weeks since any more signs of ich. Was looking to see what other cichlids i could add and if i am already over stocked. Also was wondering what top swimming fish and how many i could add. Was looking into the bosemani rainbow fish. :fish:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

You are wayyyy overstocked. Nic's easilyy reach 9-11 inches.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Norcalmike*, welcome to C-F.

It's not so much as overstocked, as you could happily keep 4 small cichlids in a 50 gallon tank. It's more about an inapropriate mix of cichlids in a tank that will be too small for them long term.

I know these are juvenile cichlids, and as such, probably aren't that aggressive yet, but the Jurupari is quite a mild cichlid compared to the others. As these cichlids mature, the Jurupari will not be able to handle the level of agreesion dished out by the others. Santanoperca species also need very clean water, much like Discus. Finally, Satanoperca species are a social cichlid and do better in a group of conspecifics.

What are the dimensions of a regular 50 gallon tank? All of these fish grow over 8 inches, and I can't imagine a 50 gallon tank offering a lot of swimming space, let alone large enough territories for these cichlids once they become sexually mature.


----------



## Norcalmike (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for responses, tank is 4ft long 1 ft wide, 19"high. Guy at fish store said jurupari would go alright with them, guess hes wrong. What size tank would you recommend for the nics? and if I gave away my jurupari with a bigger tank what tank mates go good with nics? thanks


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *Norcalmike*,

As the Nics are a CA cichlid, you're probanly best off asking in the CA forum. My guess would be that if the Nics end up a mated pair, you won't be able to keep much else with them in a 4 foot tank.


----------

